
‘But the Plans Were on Display’ - rafaelc
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/08/13/douglas-adams-plans
======
izacus
Both settings are under Settings - Location on Android phones. Hardly hidden.

Can someone answer me why some Apple fans have this strange compulsion to lie
and mislead about non-Apple products? I get that they love your Apple device
(I do too!), but why lie about products you're not using?

~~~
GeekyBear
Google's documentation on Location History:

>You can turn off Location History at any time. With Location History off, the
places you go are no longer stored. When you turn off Location History for
your Google Account, it's off for all devices associated with that Google
Account.

[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3118687?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3118687?hl=en)

Google's own documentation is certainly misleading on this matter, if another
setting must also be changed to "really" turn Location History off.

Furthermore, Google seems to have a recurrent issue with following it's
customer's wishes in relation to location tracking.

For instance, this investigation was not quite a year ago.

>Many people realize that smartphones track their locations. But what if you
actively turn off location services, haven’t used any apps, and haven’t even
inserted a carrier SIM card?

Even if you take all of those precautions, phones running Android software
gather data about your location and send it back to Google when they’re
connected to the internet, a Quartz investigation has revealed.

[https://qz.com/1131515/google-collects-android-users-
locatio...](https://qz.com/1131515/google-collects-android-users-locations-
even-when-location-services-are-disabled/)

